# Flu Season Support



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

So more or less I am sick and just feel like whining about it. I figure it couldn't hurt to hold a pity party for anyone else who gets sick this cold and flu season. Typically I don't get the flu or if I end up sick it only lasts a fewe days, which I am hoping this will be like. 
Symptoms: stuffy nose and slight cough for a few days. Woke up this morning feeling like a sack of potatoes was squishing me. Been feeling a hey, nauseous and sore throat all day. 
Remedies: lemon, ginger ecchenacia chopped up and boilingn in the kettle all day. A teaspoon of dehydraited bovine colostrum. A table spoon of thieves oil infusion (not essential oil) and a table spoon of fire cider. I also decided to not be entirely natural and took a teaspoon of vitamin c, I probably should have just tossed a handful of rose hips in the tea pot though. 
Any other suggestions folks?:shrug:

:l33t::icecream:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder that the season seems to be coming on early this year. I was hitting a few stores and had to make my once-a-year trip to a yuppie health food store in Huntsville, and sure enough on the next checkout counter there was a pre-teen boy in full flush of a cold or flu <sigh>. Hustled out of there pronto.

Suggestions? Sleep. Take two pillows and call me next week. For whatever reason, using the eyes less (as in not indulging in a lot of reading or tv) seems to help. Audio books.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Elderberry extract. Good, potent, concentrated stuff. 40 drops 3 times a day...viruses can not multiply in a body when you're taking it. You'll be over it in no time.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Woolieface said:


> Elderberry extract. Good, potent, concentrated stuff. 40 drops 3 times a day...viruses can not multiply in a body when you're taking it. You'll be over it in no time.


Oh thanks for e reminder! I had forgotten about the elderberry syrup I made last fall. I have a small bottle left, and might decide to save it for my kids since they love the raw honey elder syrup. We went through tons of elderberry jelly and syrup last cold a flu season after gathering almost a bucketful by the creek. Although I haven't seen any growing around here, next time I am mountain biking and make it out of the city to find a creek or stream I will keep an eye out.


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Thanks for the reminder that the season seems to be coming on early this year. I was hitting a few stores and had to make my once-a-year trip to a yuppie health food store in Huntsville, and sure enough on the next checkout counter there was a pre-teen boy in full flush of a cold or flu <sigh>. Hustled out of there pronto.
> 
> Suggestions? Sleep. Take two pillows and call me next week. For whatever reason, using the eyes less (as in not indulging in a lot of reading or tv) seems to help. Audio books.


Haha, I am pretty sure I caught this at the health food store! Each week I stop by after church and it was packed with zombie like sick folks this weekend. I wonder if anyone has ever conducted an experiment culturing surfaces (and even packages of products) from health food stores during cold and flu seasons. I mean how many different items doesone sick, but does not yet think there sick because ther just coming down with it, person pick up? 
I would still be passed out if my five year old hadn't been jumping on me singing 'Here comes the sun' when I sleept in so late th sun was up. About all I am able to do is browse the web on this tablet as actually sitting at the computer is too tasking, but I guess I could try just staring at these goobers drawingme a get well card the wall with chalk....


----------



## tigerlily (Oct 6, 2006)

Olive leaf extract as a daily supplement.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

May I ask what the benefit of the cow colostrum is in adult humans? Sorry, its just that I have never heard of that before.



HillBettyMama said:


> So more or less I am sick and just feel like whining about it. I figure it couldn't hurt to hold a pity party for anyone else who gets sick this cold and flu season. Typically I don't get the flu or if I end up sick it only lasts a fewe days, which I am hoping this will be like.
> Symptoms: stuffy nose and slight cough for a few days. Woke up this morning feeling like a sack of potatoes was squishing me. Been feeling a hey, nauseous and sore throat all day.
> Remedies: lemon, ginger ecchenacia chopped up and boilingn in the kettle all day. A teaspoon of dehydraited bovine colostrum. A table spoon of thieves oil infusion (not essential oil) and a table spoon of fire cider. I also decided to not be entirely natural and took a teaspoon of vitamin c, I probably should have just tossed a handful of rose hips in the tea pot though.
> Any other suggestions folks?:shrug:
> ...


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

I have had cold/flu for 5 days camu camu and lots of water. Trying to get rest but hard this time of year. I am adding olive leaf since I have it . Thanks everyone. Lets all feel well for Christmas.:angel:


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing heals but time...it always amazes me with all the commercials out there that everyone that comes in with anything automatically wants a prescription for Tamiflu. The conversation goes something like this...when did the symptoms start? Three or four days ago. Well, Tamiflu specifically states to start within 48 hours of symptoms so it won't help you. Oh, well they might have started earlier than that. Because changing the story makes the med work differently...:facepalm::hammer:


----------



## HillBettyMama (Aug 29, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> May I ask what the benefit of the cow colostrum is in adult humans? Sorry, its just that I have never heard of that before.


It is very complex and fascinating! Cows and humans have several of the same antibodies. I don't think sheep or goats have the same ones people do. Colostrum in both critters has high levels of antibodies so that newborns will have some immunity. By a human drinking cow colostrum they will be basically taking a shot of antibodies. This helps the body fight off viruses. If you google it you can find a lot of information, some of which I don't fully understand. The first person who suggested it to me was an older lady that always seemed fit as a fiddle and did not look nearly her whole eighty plus years.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

That's pretty cool! Thank you for taking the time to explain that to me. And May everyone stay healthy this year!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Homemade chicken soup with lots of fresh garlic. Also healthy doses of sriracha in the soup or scrambled eggs. 

Next year I plan to have a Makrut lime tree to add the leaves to the soups for flavoring. I think they may have medical benefits also.


----------

